# So, how many of you....



## cmp (Jan 30, 2013)

How many of you are entered in the Predator and Hog Kill Photo contest that is being run by Predator Hunter Outdoors on facebook?

I was juuuust about to see if it's against the rules to post here and beg for votes when it hit me that I only found that page thanks to the Predator Talk facebook page. I figure there's gotta be some of you in the contest!

I'm gonna try my very hardest to win! I'm not doing so hot right now, but I think I'll make it to the 2nd week.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Haven't entered. Let us know which photo is yours and I'll give it a like.


----------



## cmp (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm the girl. :teeth: I think there's another girl in there somewhere in a pic with several people.

I'm with my brother and his truck is behind us in the pic. Eh, I guess there's a couple trucks, I'm Courtney. And thanks! Will you vote for me next week too? Pretty please with sugar on top?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

congrats on your first coyote Courtney!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

here's a link......

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=480197035410786&set=a.480196328744190.1073741839.426811857415971&type=3&theater​


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks 220


----------



## cmp (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks!! And thanks for the link, I was having a hard time with it before...I think my computer was mad at me.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

wrong pic SG, silver pickup.....use the link above.


----------



## cmp (Jan 30, 2013)

:roflmao: No, that's not me, I'm a little older than her. I also have my hair pulled back in the pic so I look a little...ok more than a little...like a guy.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Used the Hornet, eh?? Thought u were buying a .204?? 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Ok.....which pic is yours?? I went to the site and "liked" a pic.....it was the one with a red pickup truck and the girl had a pink 22.....was that yours? If not I'll change it!lol


your little pink shorts must be creepin' up on ya there SG................


----------



## cmp (Jan 30, 2013)

Scotty D. said:


> Used the Hornet, eh?? Thought u were buying a .204?? :smile:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk now Free


I did!! It's sitting next to me on my treadmill in the box...I don't use the treadmill much. I haven't gotten to get out and use it yet, only picked it up last weekend.
The pic in the contest is from last year.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

sorry SG, forget about the iphone thing


----------



## cmp (Jan 30, 2013)

Stonegod said:


> oooops!LOL I'll have to go back and "unlike" the pic and find yours.....kind of sad though....the guy only had 4 likes.lol
> Mike your link doesn't open on my iPhone......and I'm not going to the office to use the computer.lol


You can leave your "like" there if you want, there's a few guys with just 1 or 2 likes...most of my votes are from my whining on facebook to family members.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I haven't gotten to get out and use it yet, only picked it up last weekend.
The pic in the contest is from last year.[/quote]

What model of weapon did u purchase??

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## cmp (Jan 30, 2013)

It's the Savage Model 10 Predator Hunter Brush...it's the package deal with a scope. My brother got it sighted in for me while I was at work and he loves it...of course I work too much and haven't even shot it once. :frown2:


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

cmp said:


> It's the Savage Model 10 Predator Hunter Brush...it's the package deal with a scope. My brother got it sighted in for me while I was at work and he loves it...of course I work too much and haven't even shot it once. :frown2:


Exact same weapon as mine.. You'll love it.

I swapped out the pkg scope for a Vortex 6-24X50. Head shot a whistle pig at 420 yds w/ it last weekend.  It loves reloads. If u start "rolling your own", Ive got a great load recipe that my friend gave me (uses in his Predator.204)...

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Done !


----------



## cmp (Jan 30, 2013)

Hopefully they'll be posting the people still in the contest pretty quick so I can beg and plead with you guys to get me through week 2!!

Scotty, my family reloads everything we can, I know "how" but I need a little coaching when I'm at it. That said, I would love to know what you recommend...I'll pass it on to my dad and brother when we reload. Of course I gotta get the dies and stuff, I'm not exactly sure what to look for with those. I may be handing off money and telling someone else to buy them for us.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I would vote, but I don't do facebook, sorry...


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Had the boy like it as I don't Facebook..... :smile:


----------



## cmp (Jan 30, 2013)

I made it to week 2!! Thanks guys! Your votes will count for the whole contest apparently, so thanks again!

But, come on, I know there's gotta be somebody here that's entered in this too.


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

Stonegod said:


> Don't feel bad Eric......I do Facebook....and I voted/liked the wrong photo.LOL Hey atleast the photo I voted for had a mess of HUGE hogs lined up.lol


I thought you were banned ! ?

Done cmp !


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Courtney-- Pet load for mine is 25.6 gr of H4895, CCI 400 primer & 40 gr Hornady V-Max.

Chronies at 3403 fps

If you have a chamber length gage, both mine & my friend's shoot best about .032" off of the lands. 



Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## cmp (Jan 30, 2013)

Scotty D. said:


> Courtney-- Pet load for mine is 25.6 gr of H4895, CCI 400 primer & 40 gr Hornady V-Max. Chronies at 3403 fps If you have a chamber length gage, both mine & my friend's shoot best about .032" off of the lands. Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'll save this and keep it in mind when I get to to reload.


----------

